# Pass or no pass??



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't ridden at the resort going on four seasons now. 

Here is the thing. The powder days are always better in the bc than at the ski area. 

You'll get more fit doing it and avoid the shit show that is the resort. 

There are a few days that you may actually want to go to the resort. Because of the retard amount of snow that fell over night or something along those lines. Pay for that day if you must. 

Otherwise, I'd just split. Hell, when I plan snowboard trips now, I plan them around going splitting in the backcountry and not riding at a resort. So far I have no regrets. 

I do like the freedom of deciding for myself what is safe and what isn't. Being away from the crowds and out in stellar scenery is another perk. Lastly, the runs are generally of much higher quality than inbounds. That seals the deal for me.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have had a Brighton pass last 3 years. Loved it but last year used it I think 10 times. Was more expensive having a pass so this year I am not getting a pass. I plan on doing nothing but touring this year. Going to use the pass money and take my Avy 2.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Brighton has a resort scene? Man you would die in Breckenridge.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

drop the money on some new gear, or a sled and never look back.


----------



## BlueOtter10 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm actually planning on getting one myself this season. It'll be the first one I ever had but I really don't know much about bc and like the part benefit 

I think I'll be working M-F 9-5 during the week I'd really only have time for night snowboarding so a pass seems good for me. But I do get the hectic environment found at parks and how it's annoying sometimes but w/e I'm not the most experience rider so I think it's beside the point to ponder it for me. :dunno:


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

If I were you I would have choosen the place with longer track and higher mountains. It's worth taking a risk of bad snow.


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 24, 2011)

The 2011-2012 season I got a pass to Brighton for weekday nights only; I instantly changed that for the full pass. I MAYBE barely got my money's worth since I only went night skiing once or twice, and everyweekend I was splitboarding. Last season I didn't get a pass and it proved to be perfect. Almost every weekend I was splitboarding. Power days are SO much better in the back country. How often do you get untouched powder at the resort? There's still plenty of low angle stuff to ride on high danger days. I didn't hit the resort at all last season. I think you get to enjoy the outdoors a lot more with backcountry riding than at any resort.


----------

